# Viyella shirt care



## cglex (Oct 23, 2006)

I picked up a Viyella shirt over the weekend at the Andover Shop sale. What will happen if the wife washes the shirt in the regular laundry? Will the colors run and/or the fabric shrink noticeably? My basic cleaning options for all clothes are wife washes but does not iron, laundry washes and irons or laundry dry cleans. The shirts are only 20% wool, so I hope I can wash them.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a couple of Viyellas.

I just wash them in the cold wash with other like-color laundry (I have one dark, one light) and hang them to dry (I have one of those clothes-hanging frames, I don't use lines or hangars). They dry a little stiffly, but a quick ironing puts them right. I've had mine for twenty years or so and they're perfectly fine, if a bit frayed at the cuffs.

Note: I had a third, which my wife inadvertently placed in the dryer. It's her size now, so I gave it to her.

DCH


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

I have a couple of Lands' End Viyella shirts that say to not tumble dry. I throw them in the washer, then into the dryer for a couple of minutes to get the excess moisture out, then hang them up to dry. I don't know about color fading or running, since I got them used.


----------



## Greg Thomas (Jul 23, 2007)

*Viyella Shirts*

I have two Viyellas, one made in Hong Kong, the other in USA. My experience with washing was not good. The colors all merged together on the Hong Kong while the USA did not. However, both are now about two sizes too small. Perhaps I should have heeded the do not tumble dry. Greg


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Funny, because my wife actually dried my two shirts at least once with no negative consequences. Maybe since I bought them used, the sizing has been established. Who knows.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*Two from CT*

I have two I purchased in September from CT. I just send them to my regular laundry, who treat them just as any other dress shirt. So far (about five trips each), I have had no problems.


----------



## OscarTheWild (Jan 8, 2004)

I have some (vintage) Viyella fabric. I intent to wash a dry it (twice at least) before giving to my shirt maker.

I have about 3 yards. Was thinking about getting a tie made with the remaining cloth. I should cut that off before the washing.

-


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

agnash said:


> I have two I purchased in September from CT. I just send them to my regular laundry, who treat them just as any other dress shirt. So far (about five trips each), I have had no problems.


My experience as well. I've got a "Viyella" branded one (80% cotton 20% wool) I bought in Scotland, plus some 80/20 tattersalls from Tyrwhitt and Cordings. All go to Mr. Trahn, who is very complementary. "Good shirts, last long time".

Scott


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

*Best online store to purchase Viyella shirts*

This thread regarding Viyella shirts got me thinking about something. As I am in the processing of refreshing my shirts and moving the older ones to weekend wear, I would like to know where you consider to be the best place to purchase Viyella shirts online. 

Thanks.


----------



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

Reddington said:


> This thread regarding Viyella shirts got me thinking about something. As I am in the processing of refreshing my shirts and moving the older ones to weekend wear, I would like to know where you consider to be the best place to purchase Viyella shirts online.
> 
> Thanks.


Cabela's occasionally has some for half off. I bought 8 this summer. Some were the Made in USA models; others were Hong Kong.

Right now Andover Shop is having a half off sale on all shirts, as I understand it. And the card I got said it applies to Viyella. So you should call (this applies only to the Andover location)....


----------



## ROI (Aug 1, 2004)

*No special treatment*



agnash said:


> I have two I purchased in September from CT. I just send them to my regular laundry, who treat them just as any other dress shirt. So far (about five trips each), I have had no problems.


I bought several when they showed up on the market a few years ago. They have been quite content with the care they receive at my local $1.10/shirt laundry. I treat them just like every other shirt in the closet.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

Reddington said:


> I would like to know where you consider to be the best place to purchase Viyella shirts online.
> 
> Thanks.


My only experience buying Viyella was online through Charles Tyrwhitt. The shirts are great, and I cannot praise their customer service highly enough.


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

They are wonderful. I too just put them in the washing machine and dryer with no problems.


----------



## RTW (Jan 7, 2006)

I don't have any Viyella shirts. I have several "Brooksflannel" sport shirts which are 80% cotton / 20% wool. The care instructions state to machine wash in cold water and to tumble dry on low heat. 

I've put these shirts through the dryer several times without any problems. However, I now wash these shirts in cold water and then hang them to dry.

On a related note I ordered several Viyella shirts last winter in my normal size (medium). These shirts were huge and had to be sent back. I also tried on a medium-sized Viyella shirt from a local retailer which was huge. Has anyone else experienced this sizing issue with the Viyella shirts?


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

M. Charles said:


> Cabela's occasionally has some for half off.


Thanks for the tip! At half price, I picked up a couple and will probably go back for more.

Cheers.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Tangentially, I picked up a couple of viyella (90% cotton, 10% cashmere... I guess this qualifies as viyella) v-neck sweaters from Marshalls a few weeks ago, beautiful fabric and $9.95 ea.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

rip said:


> Tangentially, I picked up a couple of viyella (90% cotton, 10% cashmere... I guess this qualifies as viyella) v-neck sweaters from Marshalls a few weeks ago, beautiful fabric and $9.95 ea.


Viyella is a company, not just a cotton/wool blend. Their products _are_ cotton/wool blends, but not all cotton/wool blends are from Viyella.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

wnh said:


> Viyella is a company, not just a cotton/wool blend. Their products _are_ cotton/wool blends, but not all cotton/wool blends are from Viyella.


That's good to know; this added to my education. Thanks!


----------



## 44XT (Aug 2, 2005)

I have 3 viyella shirts that I hand wash. It's probably not necessary, but in my case I need a 37" sleeve and they seldom come up in this size, and if they do, they are rarely on sale. For that reason I am treating them with care. I use woolite and hang them to dry on an outdoor clothes line. They are now 3 years old and have not shrunk and still look like new!
I suppose I am partly doing it out of curiosity, just to see how long a shirt will last, when treated carefully.


----------

